# LTC for Auxiliary Officer



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I currently live in Boston and I am joining a Auxiliary Police Department, what are the chances that I will receive a LTC for all lawful purposes? I am almost positive that it will be restricted to employment purposes only. Any input would be great


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

Boston is one of the strictest cities in MA. I would put the chance of being denied an ALP at 99.99%.

Numerous full-time LEOs have even had difficulty being granted an ALP.

Since you mentioned auxiliary, I am going to assume you are probably still young which will make it harder for you to get an ALP even in other lenient cities.

I say apply for target/sporting to make the process as smooth as possible. I'm pretty sure most departments only require the LTC for applications and will not disqualify you for any restrictions the issuing authority has placed on it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Have your Dept. write a letter to the issuing authority. In this case Boston. This may or may not help.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

It wont help CJIS. Boston sucks when it come to issuing out ALP LTC


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MCADPD24 said:


> It wont help CJIS. Boston sucks when it come to issuing out ALP LTC


That's bad.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> I currently live in Boston and I am joining a Auxiliary Police Department, what are the chances that I will receive a LTC for all lawful purposes? I am almost positive that it will be restricted to employment purposes only. Any input would be great


Get the fudge outta Boston and into a more LTC friendly place.


----------

